

Hyperink (YC W11) just launched - help pick our next book - kevingao1

Hi guys, we recently published a book with Mixergy about PG, and we got a ton of great feedback from this community. We've been working hard to fix all of the mentioned issues, in particular that it was unclear exactly what was in the book, the formatting issues on Kindle, and so forth<p>We'd like to make it up to you guys and let you decide what our next book will be - leave a comment with any topic(s) that you would love to read a book on, and we'll find a great author and publish the book that receives the most comments.<p>Also, we'll offer the whole book for free to download here when its published<p>Thanks!
======
abbasmehdi
A Taschen style coffee table book of various tech founders at pivotal
moments/stages in their careers. Glossy pages, big pictures, timelines etc.

It would make an excellent gift for entrepreneurs in our lives, plus I'd buy
it for my younger brother to inspire him to study CS.

Make it an opportunity for indulgence, not a necessity.

------
staunch
Partner up with epi0Bauqu on his idea for a book about getting traction:
<http://tractionbook.com/>

He hasn't done it himself after a very long time, so seems likely he'd be
willing.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Works for me -- I don't really have time to work on it much though.

------
charliepark
I'd be interested in seeing case studies on different startups that have
applied the Lean Startup approach. Not so much explaining the theories it
embodies ... just a "preaching to the choir"/examples book. I'd _especially_
be interested in seeing cases where — even when applying his approaches —
companies failed for some reason. It's not that I'm against Eric Ries's
methodology or theories (I'm actually a big fan) ... I just would be
interested in seeing examples where it didn't work for some reason, and to
hear why those companies felt it didn't work.

------
mekarpeles
My vote goes for, "The Best Production Stack for your Startup" which would
include red flags on tools to avoid/that you must use, comments on redundancy,
hosting services, web servers, language comparisons, and some code to get you
started.

~~~
dholowiski
I'd buy that.

------
matthewliu
Would love to see a book that talks about various startups in their first 90
days (before getting into YC, 500 startups, Techstars, etc.). What were their
strategies to win over advocates and kickstart their dreams.

